
VentureHacks wants to help you get “venture-hitched.”  - drm237
http://foundread.com/2008/03/21/venturehacks-wants-to-help-you-get-venture-hitched/
======
girk
This is a really interesting idea, but I feel that much like with other
rankings by user recommendation, it inevitably leaves the door open to people
who will learn the system and then work the system.

Also, I'm just not so sure about the idea of a middle-man in this type of
situation. Perhaps I'm idealistic, but I have always believed that if
opportunity doesn't knock, you should build a door.

